# Should i move the egg?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I am hatching and the mom got mean to the chick this morning and drew blood I think the next one is coming out next should I move the egg inside under the lamp to prevent the mom from hurting the chick if it hatches tonight? Gah first hatches!


----------



## rcorliss (Jan 20, 2013)

I would wait until it starts to hatch and is actually zipped around the egg, unless you actually have an incubator handy, then I would pop it into the incubator.You still have to have to the right humidity for the egg to hatch ok.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

rcorliss said:


> I would wait until it starts to hatch and is actually zipped around the egg, unless you actually have an incubator handy, then I would pop it into the incubator.You still have to have to the right humidity for the egg to hatch ok.


Thanks so much!


----------

